# Do your dogs ever get into scuffles?



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've got a bit of a concern.

Today, Buddy and BIG got into a bit of a scuffle.. REALLY nasty growling, barking, attacking each other for about 15-20 seconds. I tried to break it up, but it wasn't working. Finally I got them to stop, but it scared me big time. They didn't get a hold of each other, thank God.. but it really has me worried. They are completely fine with each other now, and act as if nothing happened.. but is this normal? Those of you with multiple dogs (more then 1), does this happen to you guys?

Buddy is very possessive over certain toys.. and I think that's what caused it this time. Buddy is notorious for stealing BIG's toys, and now Bonez as well.. he growls, but almost sounds like a play growl, and nothing ever becomes of it. Today, BIG had enough as Buddy tried to take his toy, and they got into it. BIG growled at Buddy, Buddy didn't back down, and it was on.

I seperated BIG in the spare room for a bit. I let him out after everything calmed down, and like I said earlier, everything was fine.

Anyway.. any words of encouragement or advice would be GREAT!

Thanks,
Adrian


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have scuffles from time to time over toys. Its normal in multiple dog households. If they wanted to do harm to one another there's no doubt that they would have. When dogs have the intent to do harm (aggression) they don't typically hold back. Considering they didn't even touch each other I'd say they didn't have the intent to do harm, but rather just yelling at each other so to speak. 

In our house, we just separate the dogs for a few minutes to let everyone come back down from their arousal, remove the object if there was one and go on with our day.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with DaneMama.

Dogs "telling each other off" can sound pretty scary. Sounds to me like they were just a bit ticked off.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

What breeds are the boys?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We have scuffles from time to time. Not often, but they happen. 
I think it's really important to let dogs communicate with each other, and figure it out themselves- for the most part, there ARE exceptions!
We handle it pretty much like natalie said, remove the object, separate for a few minutes so they can shake it off, and go about life. I always, always, always allow my dogs to communicate with growls and even warning snaps. If the harassing dog does not listen to a warning snap, THAT dog is separated for a very short amount of time.

Trust me, if they wanted to cause harm they would have. But it can sound pretty intimidating, even when it's all talk.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

It's rare but we sometimes have scuffles like that, too. Usually a foster dog is involved. The "fights" sound a lot scarier than they are, no one is ever hurt (once my mom's dog got a tear in her ear but it was from us breaking up the fight, not the fight itself).


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

My sibling pups have had some knock down, drag out fights to the point that the boy left bite marks on the girl. 

In the house it's been over a toy or space, (like on the couch). I finally learned that the best way to fix that is to remove the toy, (in the case of "space" issues, they each get to test out the space in their crate for a few minutes).

I also let them know, those are MY toys and I'm _letting_ them play with them. I have a small bin that the toys are stored in. I will bring that bin down, take out a few toys and let them play.

If they start getting all uppity over the toy with each other, I will go over and take that toy away, ceremoniously dropping it in to the bin and putting the bin back up on top of the washer/dryer. (By ceremoniously I don't mean with a lot of chatter, I just do it all dramatically albeit silently.)

Each night, before we go to bed, I pick up all the toys, put them in the bin. Just to let them know those are not "their" toys, they are MY toys.

You would not believe how well this works on their little doggie brains.

If I hear the slightest bit of growling over the toy, one getting all possessive, the toy is gone. It instantly stops the attitude and replaces it with looks of, "Wha? Where? Wh...HUH?" And they get along the rest of the evening.

For outside, playing together....well, I have to let them run around separately for now until I figure out how to fix that issue. The boy chases the girl and he plays way too rough on her to the point she yelps and whines and comes running over to me. So...one at a time. Some day I'll find the perfect solution for that.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep, it happens.

Monitor play times with high value toys or treats. We separate the dogs if that happens, give them all a break and let them back in together once the high valued item has been removed. 

You couldn't expect kids to live together and never fight, its the same with dogs. Treat it with caution, and just be aware if it, watch for body language. I don't think its anything to worry about, just something to be aware of. :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not really surprising since they are all boys and pretty strong dominant breeds.

Lets just say it was a b**ch acclimating the girls to having a good relationship. And I was right on top of everything 24/7. There'd have been a dead dog with an owner that left them unsupervised together at the juncture where Scout had finally had enough of Lily's crap and threw her down. Pretty common with shepherd girls though, so luckily I was prepared. They have a good bond now, which I don't think they would even be able to have if they were purebred GSD... Even with dogs that get along great, there are never ever valuable toy/food/etc items just laying around as possible triggers.


----------

